# SOCAL Haunters



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Serving the San Diego area with members that reach up to Los Angeles, we meet monthy on the 3rd Saturday for prop building, scary gathering, and good food.

Check us out at garageofevilnetwork.com and look for *SOCAL Chapter*.


----------

